# Best boat to sail around the world ?



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am posting for advise on how to choose a boat to sail around the world. My girlfriend and I have saved 50,000 to put toward a sailboat. We are a young couple so I want a very safe boat and also want to set sail ASAP! I guess you get what you pay for but can we comfortably and safely get by with a 50,000 boat? As experienced sailors what would you recommend?


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

You are going to get quite the response to this as it has been asked in the past many times. The boats you have listed are VERY different from each other to say the least. But, welcome to sailnet and try to take the responses with a think skin as some may be "sharp" to say the least. Good luck in your planning and enjoy!

And with that, I get to sit back with my ole buddy Costanza and enjoy the show.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

saldrich said:


> ... I guess you get what you pay for but can we comfortably and safely get by with a 50,000 boat? As experienced sailors what would you recommend?


That you get some experience before you even consider sailing around the world.

Anyone who has to ask this question shouldn't be sailing around the world anytime soon...


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

Just do it.


jameswilson29:1102476 said:


> saldrich said:
> 
> 
> > ... I guess you get what you pay for but can we comfortably and safely get by with a 50,000 boat? As experienced sailors what would you recommend?
> ...


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> That you get some experience before you even consider sailing around the world.
> 
> Anyone who has to ask this question shouldn't be sailing around the world anytime soon...


Unlike the Bumfuzzles, right?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Did the Bumfuzzles post such an astute poll before departing?


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

See what I mean? Life for a new sailor is tough on sailnet, but better than other places out there. To give you some more help...

Great very positive thread on many boats, must read;
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/62341-interesting-sailboats.html

This is a great blog on sailing and a big boat purchase
The Smack Boys & Their Yacht : BFSshop.com, is the official home of BFS Gear for Big Freakin Sails!

Do some searching and read alot. You may even find my first posts trying to decide between a First and a Valiant.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

saldrich said:


> My girlfriend and I have saved 50,000 to put toward a sailboat. We are a young couple so I want a very safe boat and also want to set sail ASAP! I guess you get what you pay for but can we comfortably and safely get by with a 50,000 boat?


I would say it is doable given this budget. He is what I would do:
Get a Southern Cross like that: 1979 Southern Cross 31 C E Ryder Southern Cross 31 sailboat for sale in Massachusetts
You should be able to negotiate the price down to 30 grand, easy. It looks like a solid, well kept boat, but I would get a survey from a reputable surveyor specializing in offshore boats. The other 20 grand has to go towards the gear and upgrades you will need for this trip.
Brace yourself for a lot of flak from experienced sailors here. But it is for your own good. It is quite a trip you guys are planning, and folks here are a wealth of experience. Just do not be discouraged!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is a nice PS Mariah in the same price range: 
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/36760


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

saldrich said:


> I am posting for advise on how to choose a boat to sail around the world. My girlfriend and I have saved 50,000 to put toward a sailboat. We are a young couple so I want a very safe boat and also want to set sail ASAP! I guess you get what you pay for but can we comfortably and safely get by with a 50,000 boat? As experienced sailors what would you recommend?


Here's my personal Top 10 Affordable (~$50k) Bluewater Sailboats. Some of my list matches your poll, some doesn't.

There are plenty of other "best bluewater sailboat" lists floating around the internet, but you'll find no two alike.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted for the Westsail. But I would have picked the Baba 30 if it were on the list.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Slow:
Tough call. Both boats have done it. For some odd reason I'm partial to the Baba 30. A bricklayer from Baltimore did a solo circumnavigation in his Baba 30. Got to love that.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

kwaltersmi said:


> Here's my personal Top 10 Affordable (~$50k) Bluewater Sailboats.


While I would agree with your choices, I would dispute the title. At least half of the boats on your list cost way more than $50K, unless they are in poor shape.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

bobperry said:


> Slow:
> Tough call. Both boats have done it. For some odd reason I'm partial to the Baba 30. A bricklayer from Baltimore did a solo circumnavigation in his Baba 30. Got to love that.


I suspected that you might be partial to the Baba, for some reason.

BTW, just to toss a real wildcard into the mix, if I was going to try such a trip singlehanded and wanted to "go small" I might be tempted to try finding a Vertue (glass hulled, rather than wood).


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd go with and S&S 34:
S&S 34 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One did a double non stop circumnavigation via all 5 capes. 
Perfect size for 2 people.

Here is another good site:
http://bluewaterboats.org/


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You are kinda going about this backwards. You might be better off taking sailing lessons and sailing some of the boats on your list, crewing on any boat that will have you, before you choose a boat.
As you gain experience and knowledge your choice of boats will probably change and it would be a shame to be stuck with a boat that really doesn't suit your needs when you are ready to sail off into the sunset.
Asking advice on here might be interesting, but so many here haven't a clue when it comes to reality. They may know a well built, strong boat, quite capable of a circumnavigation, but would it be suitable? What would a New Englander, for instance, know of the comfort of the bunk you are going to be sleeping on in 86% humidity and 88 degree night in the tropics?
Is the galley going to be suitable to produce interesting and tasty meals on a 20 to 30 day passage and can the boat even hold enough stores, water, fuel to cross an ocean for a couple?
There is so much more to think about, if you really want to become one of the few adventures who actually set off on their dream voyage, than the size and make of the boat at this point. Get some experience and then you will know what boat you will want.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Since you are a couple, remember there will be a big difference in livable space between an Alberg 30 and a Tayana 37. (of course the price will be proportional).


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not qualified to vote, but would the Alberg 35 be a better choice than the Alberg 30?


Here is one for sale for 21K:
Alberg 35 Sailboat REDUCED


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Couldn't post two links:
The Alberg 35 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

<facepalm>


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

You have two issues buying and doing. Even if someone provided you with an answer or it were possible you would still be well advised to study the issues involved in choosing. Repairs and upgrading are likely to be significant costs.
Then on a practical basis it depends rather on what is available at the time.
Before buying it would be a good idea to read up on the subject including the considerable amount on the internet. Doing so is a good pre-qualifier.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

The answer: My boat, a Rafiki-37. 

Seriously though, I like most of your options, but there are many others out there. Take as much time as you can to sail, and cruise, on the boats. There is a significant size difference amongst your group. And while most on your list were well built, the majority will also be 25+ years old by now. Be concerned with upkeep. A cheap boat can easily become the most expensive overall option.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The answer is: the one you have

If you want to do it...just do it after preparing and refitting properly the boat. Most of the cruising boats can do that with some security margin. Normally the bigger the better, assuming the same type of boat.

But you better know how to sail and handle bad weather


----------

